# cant get rotation working again



## mailmailmail (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, I just upgraded to aokp_p1c_milestone-6. Everything looked great, until I started changing settings to customize it.
Running SCH-I800.
I am not sure what I have changed - I was trying to figure out why I cant move icons from one home screen tab to another. Every time I long pressed on the icon - the screen would rotate...
So after playing around with auto-rotation and other related options I managed to stop the home screen from rotating, but now the home screen is stuck in portrait mode.
The apps rotate left and right and up side down, but not the home screen.

I currently have these options:
romcontrol>general ui>rotation delay 200
settings>display>auto-rotate checked
from main screen > settings >rotate=on

when I turn off the display and then turn on - the security screen comes back in proper mode (portrait or landscape), but as soon as I unlock it - it switches to portrait...

please help!


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not running that rom but had the same trouble with cm-10...Try this..t[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]o fix the rotating issue, make sure that rotation is enabled under the general settings of the launcher. Might be the issue[/background]


----------



## mailmailmail (Feb 19, 2012)

i ended up reflashing the rom - back to normal.


----------

